

Van Gogh's "Starry Night" coming to life - CCs
http://www.BrandFlakesForBreakfast.com/2012/02/c-night.html

======
dtromero
Cool effect - wish there was more information on how it was done. Wonder if
they used the same techniques for the LSD scene in Taking Woodstock.

<http://vimeo.com/35800167>

